# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Mac mini

## JOTE

Καλημέρα,  θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας θέλω να πάρω ένα Mac mini και ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ο εξής να πάρω το προηγούμενο μοντέλο με 4 πυρήνες και να μπορώ να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε σκληρό και μνήμη ή να πάρω το μεσαίο μοντέλο το καινούργιο ι5 με την καινούργια κάρτα γραφικών αλλά κλειστός τελείως? Από θέμα τιμής ο νέος είναι πιο φτηνός αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάζω κάθε χρόνο υπολογιστή. Η κάρτα που έχει η Intel hd 4000 θα έχει απόδοση? Από παιχνίδια δεν παίζω αντέ να φτιάξω κάνα dvd από τίποτα γιορτές. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jim1900dz

Προτείνω τον καινούριο αλλά, με αρκετή μνήμη εξ αρχής. Άν και για τη δουλειά που τον θες, τα καταφέρνει εύκολα, 
όμως, επειδή δεν αναβαθμίζεται η μνήμη καλύτερα λίγη παραπάνω παρά να την χρειαστείς αργότερα (δεν ξέρεις τί απαιτήσεις μπορεί να έχεις κάμποσο καιρό μετά) και να μην έχεις.

----------


## JOTE

Ο καινούργιος έρχεται με 8 γιγα μνήμη. εκείνο που με ανησυχεί είναι αν η κάρτα που έχει το προηγούμενο μοντέλο Intel hd 4000 υστερεί τόσο πολύ σε σχέση με την καινούργια την iris

........................................................................................................

Καλησπέρα,  ξέρεις κανείς να μου πει αν έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές η Intel HD 4000 με την iris ?διάβασα για το 4Κ οθόνες το υποστηρίζει η κάρτα  γραφικών iris αλλά εγώ δεν θα έχω ποτέ 4Κ οθόνη. άλλη διαφορά για τον μέσο χρήστη υπάρχει?

----------


## JOTE

καμιά  γνώμη ρε παιδιά? το καινούριο ι5 με 8γιγα μνήμη και ιρις κάρτα γραφικών  ή το 2012 μοντέλο το ι7 στα 2.3 με ιντελ ΗD 4000 κάρτα γραφικών αλλά να μπορείς να βάλεις μνήμη και να αλλάξεις σκληρό?

----------


## jim1900dz

Και με το πιο παλιό θα κάνεις τη δουλειά που θες ανετότατα!!
Τώρα, επιλογή σου είναι τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## djuan1988

Εγώ περίμενα σχεδόν ένα χρόνο να βγάλει η Apple το καινούργιο Mac Mini. Όταν το είδα φυσικά με έχασε από πιθανό πελάτη της. Θεωρώ ότι το καινούργιο δεν αξίζει καθόλου.

----------


## metalhead30

εγω το πηρα το καινουργιο το base model με 2,7 4 giga ram 500 giga hd αλλα ομως και 4κ αναλυση για την οθονη που πηρα.
γενικα σερνεται αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα του yosemite θα βελτιωθει στα επομενα update η apple ποτε δεν αφηνει τα μηχανηματα της

----------


## jim1900dz

> εγω το πηρα το καινουργιο το base model με 2,7 4 giga ram 500 giga hd αλλα ομως και 4κ αναλυση για την οθονη που πηρα.
> γενικα σερνεται αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα του yosemite θα βελτιωθει στα επομενα update η apple ποτε δεν αφηνει τα μηχανηματα της


Δεν πρέπει να σέρνεται λογικά, άν και περισσότερη μνήμη, σίγουρα θα βοήθαγε την κατάσταση.
Τρέχεις απαιτητικές εφαρμογές και έχεις θέμα ή γενικώς εννοείς οτι σέρνεται?

----------


## metalhead30

> Δεν πρέπει να σέρνεται λογικά, άν και περισσότερη μνήμη, σίγουρα θα βοήθαγε την κατάσταση.
> Τρέχεις απαιτητικές εφαρμογές και έχεις θέμα ή γενικώς εννοείς οτι σέρνεται?


οχι δεν τρεχω κατι απαιτητικο chrome,spotify, mail, και κανα finder
αλλα παρολαυτα σερνεται οπως το μακ μινι που ειχα του 2010 δεν ξερω μπορει να φταιει και η 4κ αναλυση

----------


## Νικαετός

Αν όντως είναι "κλειστό"  - δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τις εξελίξεις στο Mac mini - ακόμα έχω ένα από το 2004 - να πάρεις το προηγούμενο μοντέλο.  :Wink:

----------


## jim1900dz

> οχι δεν τρεχω κατι απαιτητικο chrome,spotify, mail, και κανα finder
> αλλα παρολαυτα σερνεται οπως το μακ μινι που ειχα του 2010 δεν ξερω μπορει να φταιει και η 4κ αναλυση


Δοκίμασες με πιο χαμηλή ανάλυση να δεις τι γίνεται;

----------


## metalhead30

> Δοκίμασες με πιο χαμηλή ανάλυση να δεις τι γίνεται;


ναι, παλι τα ιδια κανει. δηλαδη ανταποκρινεται αργα και καποιες φορες κολαει και μου βγαζει wheel of death.
η συμπεριφορα μοιαζει με το μινι του 10 που ειχα και δεν περασα τιποτα με migration ολα καινουργια ειναι φρεσκα

----------


## jim1900dz

> ναι, παλι τα ιδια κανει. δηλαδη ανταποκρινεται αργα και καποιες φορες κολαει και μου βγαζει wheel of death.
> η συμπεριφορα μοιαζει με το μινι του 10 που ειχα και δεν περασα τιποτα με migration ολα καινουργια ειναι φρεσκα


Πρώτα κάνε μέσω του disk utility repair permissions στον σκληρό σου. 
Στη συνέχεια τρέξε τα maintenance scripts απο το terminal (είναι μέσα στο φάκελο με τις εφαρμογές σου) δίνοντας την εντολή (προτείνω copy-paste απο εδώ για σιγουριά) *sudo periodic daily weekly monthly*.
Θα σου ζητήσει password, το πληκτρολογείς (δεν θα φαίνεται, αλλά είναι φυσιολογικό) και return (enter).Μόλις τελιώσει δίνεις logout και το κλείνεις.
Reboot και τσεκάρισμα άν δουλεύει καλύτερα.


Αν όχι, δημιούργησε έναν καινούργιο λογαριασμό (φαντάζομαι ξέρεις πως θα το κάνεις) και μπαίνοντας απο εκεί 
να δούμε άν έχει κάποια διαφορά στη συμπεριφορά.
Άν όντως έχεις διαφορά (που σημαίνει οτι είχε θέμα ο λογαριασμός σου), τότε παίρνεις backup απο τα αρχεία σου και διαγράφεις τον προηγούμενο.
Άν όχι, τότε βλέπουμε επόμενο βήμα.
Πάντως, το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί, να' σαι σίγουρος!

----------


## metalhead30

> Πρώτα κάνε μέσω του disk utility repair permissions στον σκληρό σου. 
> Στη συνέχεια τρέξε τα maintenance scripts απο το terminal (είναι μέσα στο φάκελο με τις εφαρμογές σου) δίνοντας την εντολή (προτείνω copy-paste απο εδώ για σιγουριά) *sudo periodic daily weekly monthly*.
> Θα σου ζητήσει password, το πληκτρολογείς (δεν θα φαίνεται, αλλά είναι φυσιολογικό) και return (enter).Μόλις τελιώσει δίνεις logout και το κλείνεις.
> Reboot και τσεκάρισμα άν δουλεύει καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> Αν όχι, δημιούργησε έναν καινούργιο λογαριασμό (φαντάζομαι ξέρεις πως θα το κάνεις) και μπαίνοντας απο εκεί 
> να δούμε άν έχει κάποια διαφορά στη συμπεριφορά.
> Άν όντως έχεις διαφορά (που σημαίνει οτι είχε θέμα ο λογαριασμός σου), τότε παίρνεις backup απο τα αρχεία σου και διαγράφεις τον προηγούμενο.
> ...


repair permisions εκανα δεν ειχε τιποτα την εντολη που  μου ειπες την εδωσα στο τερμιναλ εκανα ρεμπουτ τιποτα τα ιδια.
μηπως φταιει η συνδεση στο ιντερντετ γιατι τωρα σημερα που παει καλυτερα νομιζω και το μινι παει καλυτερα

- - - Updated - - -

και η πλακα ειναι οτι τον chrome τον εχω βαλει σε ram drive και παλι ψιλοσερνεται

----------


## jim1900dz

> μηπως φταιει η συνδεση στο ιντερντετ γιατι τωρα σημερα που παει καλυτερα νομιζω και το μινι παει καλυτερα
> και η πλακα ειναι οτι τον chrome τον εχω βαλει σε ram drive και παλι ψιλοσερνεται


Με μπέρδεψες λιγάκι. Τί εννοείς για το ίντερνετ? Άν παίζει απο live streaming τότε είναι το πιο πιθανό να σέρνεται απο αυτό.
Εγώ κατάλαβα οτι σέρνεται γενικότερα το mini σε ότι κι αν κάνεις.

Επίσης, τί εννοείς ακριβώς ram drive για τον chrome?

----------


## sonic

Αυτό το ποστ με μπέρδεψε και εμένα!

----------


## ela002

mac mini '11 16GB RAM, SSD δεν σέρνεται τίποτα.

----------


## sonic

Έβαλες Yosemite;

----------


## ela002

Ναι και συνηθίζω να τρέχω και vmware με win7 παράλληλα και διάφορα άλλα λειτουργικά. Έχω το i7.

----------


## sonic

Ε, τι να μασήσει αυτό;

----------


## metalhead30

> Με μπέρδεψες λιγάκι. Τί εννοείς για το ίντερνετ? Άν παίζει απο live streaming τότε είναι το πιο πιθανό να σέρνεται απο αυτό.
> Εγώ κατάλαβα οτι σέρνεται γενικότερα το mini σε ότι κι αν κάνεις.
> 
> Επίσης, τί εννοείς ακριβώς ram drive για τον chrome?


οχι οχι δεν ειναι απο live streaming το ram drive ειναι οτι δεσμευεις ενα μερος της ραμ σα σκληρο και εγκαθειστας εκει προγραμματα εβαλα ετσι τον chrome

----------


## jim1900dz

> οχι οχι δεν ειναι απο live streaming το ram drive ειναι οτι δεσμευεις ενα μερος της ραμ σα σκληρο και εγκαθειστας εκει προγραμματα εβαλα ετσι τον chrome


Εννοείται οτι το διαγράφεις αμέσως (ram drive). Μόνο κακό κάνει, στην ήδη περιορισμένη μνήμη σου.
Άν και στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων δεν το προτείνω γιατί για όλα υπάρχει λύση (παλιά σχολή)
αυτή τη φορά για λόγους που αντιλαμβάνεσαι, θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις ένα backup τα αρχεία σου
και να κάνεις ένα reinstall το yosemite, χωρίς ram drives αυτή τη φορά.
Άν είχες 16GB ram ο.κ. και μάλιστα για κάποια βαριά εφαρμογή, αλλά για τον chrome???
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά για να μην ψαχνόμαστε και χάνεις χρόνο.

----------


## vasim

Η αναβάθμιση σε SSD και φυσικά επανεγκατάσταση του Yosemite είναι εύκολη γενικά;

----------


## nickolis

το προηγούμενο μοντέλο με 4 πυρήνες, full ram, 2hdd

----------


## Sania

Έχω αλλάξει 3 Mac mini, (Late 2009, Mid 2011(2.3Ghz), Late 2014(2.6Ghz) και ούτε το Mid 2011 δεν σερνόταν στα Yosemite από τότε που του έβαλα 8Gb RAM

Όσο για την HD 4000 vs 5100(Iris) κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι η Iris είναι κατά 80% πιο δυνατή.

----------


## vasim

> Έχω αλλάξει 3 Mac mini, (Late 2009, Mid 2011(2.3Ghz), Late 2014(2.6Ghz) και ούτε το Mid 2011 δεν σερνόταν στα Yosemite από τότε που του έβαλα 8Gb RAM
> 
> Όσο για την HD 4000 vs 5100(Iris) κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι η Iris είναι κατά 80% πιο δυνατή.


Συμφωνώ. Δεν υπάρχει σούρσιμο. (με 8 GB πάντα)

Ωστόσο, πιστεύω ότι με SSD θα πετάξει.

----------


## metalhead30

δεν ξερω αν γινεται να βαλεις μετα ssd δεν ανοιγει οπως τα παλια

----------


## Sania

> δεν ξερω αν γινεται να βαλεις μετα ssd δεν ανοιγει οπως τα παλια


Εννοείς εάν γίνετε στα τελευταία μοντέλα 2014; μια χαρά γίνετε, μέχρι και δυο δίσκους χωράει, επίσης στα μοντέλα 2014 έχει mini pci-e που μπορείς να βάλεις SSD τύπου PCI-E που είναι πιο γρήγορη από τους SATA(άλλα και πιο ακριβοί).

----------

